# New Milestone



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Went to chemo today and got my newest CEA numbers and over the last 3 sessions I have dropped from 195 to 124 to 79 so I'm in double digits for the first time - far cry from the 58,000 where I started. Maybe the light at the end of the tunnel isn't the train.









Vickie is starting her third week of radiation and doing well so far. She had a double dose today since they will be closed Thursday and Friday and they want her to have a minimum of 4 treatments per week so Wednesday she will be halfway through. We are so blessed that all of her tests were negative and at this point she is cancer free. Hopefully, this preventative treatment will make sure she stays that way.

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and prayers. We're on the right track and hopefully this will all clear up some day. Take care.

Tom...............


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

YES!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome news!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent news. Keep the faith!
RT


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I am thrilled for you both. I will sure keep praying however that it is not only gone, but doesn't show back up at any time in the future also. Great news. I hate Cancer. My company (Huntsman Petrochemical) owner is a huge philanthropist and has devoted his life and all of his resources with money to cure cancer some day. He owns or donated the Huntsman Cancer Institute in Salt Lake City with his finances and sure hope he can or someone else can find a final cure some day in the near future.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This is wonderful news. I will the prayers coming your way.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful news, Tom

Now we've all got something to give extra thanks for this Thursday....

Still prayin'....


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Wonderful news, Tom
> 
> Now we've all got something to give extra thanks for this Thursday....
> 
> Still prayin'....


 Real thanks giving on Thanksgiving, Awesome


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome news! We'll keep prayin for you til it's copletely gone.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks all. It ain't gone yet but I feel we've wrestled it to the door and are almost ready for that final kick. I really appreciate all the thoughts and prayers - they definitely have helped.


----------

